# +++((( كيفية الرد على ادعاء تحريف الكتاب المقدس - لقداسة البابا )))+++



## Maria Teparthenos (22 نوفمبر 2008)

*مقال قداسة البابا شنودة الثالث*
*بماذا نرد على من يقول إن الإنجيل قد حُرف ؟

يقول قداسة البابا شنوده الثالث أطال لله حياته:
إن هذا الموضوع يمكن الرد عليه من نواحٍ متعددة منها:

من الذي حرفه؟ *
*وفي أي عصر؟ *
*وهل كُتب ذلك في أي تاريخ؟

إن حادثة خطيرة كهذه، ما كان يمكن أن تمر دون أن تُثار حولها ضجة كبرى لا بد أن يسجلها التاريخ. وواضح أن التاريخ لم يسجل أيه إشارة عن مثل هذا الاتهام الخطير. لا في التاريخ المدني، ولا في التاريخ المسيحي، ولا في تاريخ غير المسيحيين. ولم يحدث اتهام لأحد معين من ملايين المسيحيين بتحريف الإنجيل، ولا أي اتهام لكنيسة معينة، ولا تاريخ لذلك ..

كذلك كانت نسخ الكتاب المقدس قد وصلت إلى كل أرجاء المسكونة.

فالمسيحية بعد حوالي 35 سنة منذ صعود السيد المسيح، كانت قد انتشرت في آسيا وأوربا وأفريقيا. فانتشرت في فلسطين وسوريا وبلاد ما بين النهرين وفي تركيا، ووصلت إلى بلاد العرب والهند. وفي أوروبا وصلت إلى بلاد اليونان وقبرص وإيطاليا ومالطة وامتدت غرباً إلى الهند. وفي أفريقيا وصلت إلى مصر وليبيا وامتدت جنوباً. وخلال القرون الثلاثة الأولى كانت قد وصلت إلى كل بلاد المسكونة. 

كما تمت ترجمة الأناجيل إلى اللغات المحلية

ومن أقدم ترجماته: الترجمة القبطية في مصر، والترجمة السريانية في سوريا التي عُرفت بالترجمة البسيطة (البيشيطو)، والترجمة اللاتينية القديمة. كل ذلك في القرن الثاني، غير الترجمات التي انتشرت في باقي البلاد، غير اللغة اليونانية الأصلية، يُضاف إلى هذا الترجمة السبعينية للعهد القديم التي تمت في عهد بطليموس الثاني (فيلادلفوس) في القرن الثالث قبل الميلاد.

فكيف كان يمكن جمع نسخ الإنجيل من كل بلاد المسكونة، وجمع كل الترجمات وتحريف كل ذلك معاً؟

ألا يبدو الأمر مستحيلاً من الناحية العملية؟!*
*هذا لو فكر احد في ذلك أصلاً !!

ثم من يجرؤ على ذلك؟! *
*وهل من المعقول أن يتفق كل مسيحي العالم على تحريف كتابهم المقدس، ثم يؤمنون به بعد ذلك؟!

من المعروف أن المسيحية حينما قامت، كان تتربص بها اليهودية التي طالما اتهمت المسيحيين عند الحكام الرومان. فلو حرَّف المسيحيون إنجيلهم، لفضحهم اليهود. كذلك كان فلاسفة الوثنيين في صراع مع المسيحيين الذين ينمون في العدد على حسابهم. وكانوا يدرسون الإنجيل للرد عليه. فلو حرف المسيحيون الإنجيل، لفضحهم الوثنيون وفلاسفتهم .

يضاف إلى كل هذا انقسامات داخل صفوف المسيحيين، فانحرف البعض منهم عن الإيمان المسيحي وأسمتهم الكنسية بالهراطقة، وحاربتهم فكرياً وكنسياً. فلو قامت الكنيسة بتحريف الإنجيل، لوقف ضدها الهراطقة وشهَّروا بها .. 

ولو قامت كنيسة معينة بتحريف بعض نسخها أو كلها، لحرمتها الكنائس الأخرى.

ولقد شهد القرن الرابع هرطقات عنيفة هزت أركان العالم المسيحي، ومن أمثلتها الهرطقة الأريوسية التي انعقد بسببها المجمع المسكوني الأول الذي اجتمع فيه 318 أسقفاً، مندوبين عن كنائس العالم كله، سنة 325م وقرروا حرم آريوس. وبقى الأريوسيون شوكة في جسد الكنيسة وبخاصة لصلتهم بالإمبراطور، مما جعلهم يقدرون على نفي القديس أثناسيوس وعزله أربع مرات .. فهل كان أولئك سيسكتون على تحريف الإنجيل؟!

حدث بعد ذلك هرطقات عديدة، مثل هرطقات سابليوس وأبوليناريوس، وماني، ومقدونيوس، ونسطور، وأوطاخي، وغيرهم. كل ذلك في القرن الرابع وأوائل القرن الخامس. فهل كان أولئك سيسكتون لو حدث تحريف شيء من الإنجيل؟

ومن غير المعقول أن تتفق كل كنائس العالم مع الهراطقة الذين حرمتهم الكنيسة، على تحريف الإنجيل الذي يؤمن به الجميع؟!

يوجد كذلك في المتاحف نسخ للإنجيل ترجع إلى القرن الرابع، تماماً كالإنجيل الذي في أيدينا الآن

ونقصد بها: النسخة السينائية، والنسخة الفاتيكانية، والنسخة الافرامية، والنسخة الإسكندرية. وكل منها تحوي كل كتب العهد الجديد التي في أيدينا، بنفس النص بلا تغيير. وهي مأخوذة طبعاً عن نسخ أقدم منها. ويستطيع أن إنسان أن يرى تلك النسخ القديمة، ويرى أنها نفس إنجيلنا الحالي.

كذلك نحب أن نذكر ملاحظة هامة أساسية وهي أن كلمة تحريف لا يمكن إثباتها عملياً إلا بالمقارنة

أي مقارنة الإنجيل الأصلي بالإنجيل الذي يُقال بتحريفه. والمقارنة تُظهر أين يوجد ذلك التحريف؟ في أي فصل من فصول الإنجيل؟ وفي أي الآيات؟

أما إذا لم تحدث مقارنة كهذه، يكون هذا الاتهام الخطير، بلا بيِّنه، بلا دليل، بلا إثبات، بلا بحث علمي . وبالتالي لا يكون مقنعاً لأحد*​


----------



## grges monir (24 نوفمبر 2008)

شكرا على مجهودك ربنا يباركك يا ماريان فى انتظار المزيد


----------



## Maria Teparthenos (24 نوفمبر 2008)

grges monir قال:


> شكرا على مجهودك ربنا يباركك يا ماريان فى انتظار المزيد


 
*ميرسي على تشجيعك*
*ربنا يعوض تعب خدمتك*​


----------



## صوت الرب (24 نوفمبر 2008)

*أتمنى من جميع المسلمين قراءة هذا الموضوع 
و شكرا للموضوع المهم عزيزتي ماريان 
الرب يباركك و ينور حياتك*


----------



## Maria Teparthenos (25 نوفمبر 2008)

صوت الرب قال:


> *أتمنى من جميع المسلمين قراءة هذا الموضوع *
> *و شكرا للموضوع المهم عزيزتي ماريان *
> *الرب يباركك و ينور حياتك*


* أشكرك أخى صوت الرب على مرورك*
*وليكن هذا الموضوع هدفاً من اهداف إظهار مجد الله لمعرفته المعرفة الحقيقية*
*ربنا يعوض تعب خدمتك*​


----------



## geegoo (26 نوفمبر 2008)

*شكرا يا ماريان علي الموضوع الجميل ...*
*و علي الروابط الرائعة في توقيعك ..*
*ربنا يباركك .*​


----------



## Maria Teparthenos (26 نوفمبر 2008)

geegoo قال:


> *شكرا يا ماريان علي الموضوع الجميل ...*
> 
> *و علي الروابط الرائعة في توقيعك ..*
> 
> *ربنا يباركك .*​


*أشكرك على تشجيعك*
*صلى من أجلى*​


----------



## m.awwad (27 نوفمبر 2008)

سؤال:
*من المعروف أن الإنجيل أصلاً مكتوب باللغة اليونانية ثم ترجم بعد ذلك إلى جميع اللغات-كيف ذلك وقد كانت لغة المسيح وتلاميذه هي اللغة الآرامية؟! *


----------



## الحوت (27 نوفمبر 2008)

m.awwad قال:


> سؤال:
> *من المعروف أن الإنجيل أصلاً مكتوب باللغة اليونانية ثم ترجم بعد ذلك إلى جميع اللغات-كيف ذلك وقد كانت لغة المسيح وتلاميذه هي اللغة الآرامية؟! *



*يا زميل المسيح لم يكن يتكلم الارامية فقط ..

بل كان يتكلم ايضا اليونانيه ..

{ " لان امرأة كان بابنتها روح نجس سمعت به فأتت وخرّت عند قدميه.
وكانت المرأة اممية وفي جنسها فينيقية سورية.فسألته ان يخرج الشيطان من ابنتها.}
( مرقس 25:7و26)

وعبارة " أممية " هي : ( يونانية ) !

اضافة الى هذا فالسيد المسيح كان يتحدث العبرانية ويقرأ بها الاسفار المقدسة كما حدث في مجمع الناصرة ( لوقا اصحاح 4 ) ..

اما اليونانية فهي اللغة السائدة في العالم انذاك ..
وبالتالي فالوحي المقدس كان يجب ان يدون بها لكي تصل البشارة الى كل العالم بسهولة ..!
*


----------



## Aksios (4 يناير 2009)

*تعليق بسيط الى كل من يقول تم تحريف الكتاب المقدس*
*كل من يدعى ذلك فهو يشكك فى قدرة الله فى حفظ كلامه*
*حيث المسلمين لا يؤمنون بأن الله كلى القدرة و قادر على حفظ كلامه*
*اما نحن الهنا قادر على كل شئ*
*و قادر ان يحفظ كلامه فالسماء و الارض تزول بينما كلامه موجود الى الابد*

*السماء والارض تزولان ولكن كلامى لا يزول متى 35:24*


----------



## Christian Knight (5 يناير 2009)

بينجووو قال:


> نعم كتب ذلك فى التاريخ فسبب عقد مؤتمر نيقيه خير دليل على ذلك وطريقة اختيار الكتاب المقدس خير دليل على ذلك والتنقيح والتلقيح المستمر خير دليل على ذلك وتعدد الاناجيل واختلافهم مع بضهم البعض​​



اتحداك واتحدى كل المسلمين انكم تجيبوا مرجع تاريخى واحد بيقول ان مجمع نيقية ناقش اى شىء من هذا القبيل, واتحداك ايضاً ان الكتاب المقدس اتغيرت فيه كلمة واحدة.

ما هى اسباب انعقاد مجمع نيقية عشان اللى مش فاهم يفهم؟

1-محاكمة اريوس وحرمة, واريوس هو هرطوقى انكر لاهوت المسيح
2-مناقشة امور ثانوية اخرى مثل مسألة زواج الكهنة

لكن لم يتعرض مجمع نيقية اطلاقا لقانونية اسفار الكتاب المقدس.


----------



## Maria Teparthenos (5 يناير 2009)

بينجووو قال:


> التحريف بدأ بعد رفع المسيح لانهم اختلفو فى ماهيته بعد ان رفعه الله اليه فذهب اريوس الى جهه وذهب غيره الى جهة اخرى وذهب كل شخص بما يعتقده منفصلا مما أدى بعد ذلك الى عقد مؤتمر نيقيه لان التحريف قد انتشر والكتب قد كثرت والملل قد تشعبت ​


 
*ياسلام على الاستنتاجات الدقيقة ياسلام*
*ده مقتبس منين الكلام ده ؟*
*واستنتجت اسباب ونتايج مؤتمر نيقية ده من اى فيلم تاريخى ؟*
* واضح ان الدراما لها دور كبير فى حياتك*​

*هو فى حاجة اصلاً اسمها مؤتمر نيقية ؟ *
*اسمو مجمع نيقية ده اولاً*
*وواضح ان ثقافتك محدودة فياريت تكتفى بتخاريفك دى وتحتفظ بيها لنفسك*
*لأنك مهما قلت *
*محدش هيصدقك*
*والكتاب المقدس مش محرف مهما جبت ادلة من هنا لبكرة*​ 


بينجووو قال:


> 3- وهل كُتب ذلك في أي تاريخ؟​
> 
> نعم كتب ذلك فى التاريخ فسبب عقد مؤتمر نيقيه خير دليل على ذلك وطريقة اختيار الكتاب المقدس خير دليل على ذلك والتنقيح والتلقيح المستمر خير دليل على ذلك وتعدد الاناجيل واختلافهم مع بضهم البعض لهو خير دليل على ذلك والكثير الكثير الكثير تاريخياً وحتى وقتنا هذا يدل على ان الكتاب الذى بين يدك ليس كلام الله ​


*تعدد اناجيل مين ؟*
*واضح انك فاهم الكلام كلو غلط اصلاً*​ 
*الكتاب المقدس وحدة واحدة*​


----------



## ava bishoy son (5 يناير 2009)

*شكرا على الموضوع اختى ماريان​*


----------



## انت الفادي (6 يناير 2009)

مستقيل قال:


> بسم الله الواحد الاحد الفرد الصمد الذى لم يلد ولم يولد ولم يكن له كفواً احد​
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*الاخ مستقيل..
مع احترامي لك.. و لكن كل ما تكتبه انت هو مجرد هزيان لغريق يبحث عن قشة تسنده..
اولا: ادعائك التحريف بقولك : 
*


> التحريف بدأ بعد رفع المسيح لانهم اختلفو فى ماهيته بعد ان رفعه الله اليه فذهب اريوس الى جهه وذهب غيره الى جهة اخرى وذهب كل شخص بما يعتقده منفصلا مما أدى بعد ذلك الى عقد مؤتمر نيقيه لان التحريف قد انتشر والكتب قد كثرت والملل قد تشعبت


*فهل اعتبر هذه اجابة منك علي السؤال؟؟؟
سيادتك اخطائت خطاء كبير دون ان تدري و ربما تدري بهذا الخطاء.. لان الفرق الزمني بين اريوس و السيد المسيح حوالي ال 312 سنة...
لان مجمع نيقية انعقد عام 325 ميلاديا اي  بعد 325 سنة من ميلاد السيد المسيح و الذي كان فيه اريوس ايضا..
فلا يمكن ان تكون بدعة اريوس اقدم منه هو شخصيا.. 
و مع ذلك لدينا مخطوطات للكتاب المقدس تعود الي عام 125 ميلاديا..اي قبل اريوس ايضا و هي هي نفس الكتب التي في يدنا الان..
اذن لو اردت اثبات تحريف يا عزيزي.. فكان يجب عليك ان تأتي بتاريخ يسبق عام 125 ميلاديا.. 
و لكنك لن تقدر لانه لم يحدث تحريف اصلا.

ثانيا: البشارة بالانجيل انتشرت في نفس الوقت و بنفس الطريقة في جميع انحاء العالم..
لان تلاميذ السيد المسيح خرجوا يتلمذوا جميع الامم و قسموا انفسهم الي مجموعات و ذهب للتبشير.. 
اي ان المسيحيية لم تنتشر بالتدريج بل انتشرت في عدة مناطق في نفس الوقت.. و بنفس التعليم.. اذن لو كان هناك تحريف واقع في جهة.. لكان بقي في هذه الجهة تاركا باقي الجهات..
و الا يجب عليك ايضا اتهام تلاميذ السيد المسيح بالتواطؤ في هذا التحريف و بذلك تسئ الي السيد المسيح لانه فشل في اختيار اتباعه.. 
فأذا نفينا التواطؤ بين التلاميذ في التحريف اذن فتعاليم السيد المسيح انتشرت في جميع المسكونة  بنفس الطريقة و نفس التعليم و اي تحريف يستلزم جمع كل هذه البلاد معا و تطبيق التحريف فيهم كلهم..
ارأيت ان نظريتك هي من سابع المستحيلات؟؟

ثالثا: قال لك احد الاخوة انك بهذا الاتهام تتهم اله الاسلام بالضعف و العجز لانه لم يقدر ان يحفظ كلمته..
فوجئنا بسيادتك تقول نعم هذه كتب بشرية و لن يحفظها الله..
لا يا عزيزي.. هو لا يتكلم عن هذه الكتب بل يتكلم عن الكتب التي من المفروض الهك انزلها علي موسي و عيسي.. اليست هذه الكتب هي كلامه هو ؟؟؟؟؟ فلماذا يترك البشر تعبث بها؟؟

دعني اسئلك سؤال:
لماذا يرسل الله رسله و انبيائه؟؟؟؟

ننتظر منك الاجابة
تحياتي.

*


----------



## Maria Teparthenos (12 يناير 2009)

abanoubchrist قال:


> *شكرا على الموضوع اختى ماريان​*​


----------



## grges monir (13 يناير 2009)

هل الكتاب المقدّس محرف
​
*أولاً*
أ. الكتاب المقدس هو كلمة الله للبشرية جمعاء. أي أن الكتاب المقدس هو من الله الملك الجبار، فمصدره سماوي. وفيه يُعلن لنا الله عن نفسه وعن شريعته، وعن عمله في التاريخ عبر العصور المتتالية.
ب. يعلن الكتاب المقدس الحقيقة عن الله وعن إرادته للخليقة - عمله وسبب وجود كل الأشياء - هو البداية - هو الأول - الله عادلٌ - قدوسٌ - قدير - مجيد - محب - رحيم - رؤوف - آب سماوي - طاهر....الخ. 
الله واحد، وحدانية الله جامعة : آب وابن وروح قدس، علاقة الله بالناس : أساسها المحبة. رغم خطية الإنسان، أعد الله طريق الخلاص في التجسد والفداء بموت المسيح على الصليب.
ت. الكتاب المقدس فريد من جميع النواحي.
1. وحيَه : أوحى الله الكتاب على مدى 1600 سنة، منذ أيام موسى الذي أول من كتب الوحي إلى يوحنا الرسول الذي كان آخر من كتب الوحي.
اختلاف طرق الوحي : كلام وجه لوجه - أحلام - رؤيا - إعلانات من السماء - ملاك - التجسد : ظهور الله في المسيح يسوع ابن الإنسان - الروح القدس.
2. ترجمته : ترجم الكتاب تقريباً إلى جميع لغات العالم المعروفة اليوم، ومع ذلك يحافظ على جماله وروعته وسمو رسالته
3. توزيعه : منذ بداية الوحي، انتشر الكتاب المقدس أينما حلَّ شعب الله وهو الكتاب الأكثر توزيعاً في العالم لأنه كتاب الله فمنذ اختراع الطباعة ما زال الكتاب المقدس هو رقم 1 في الطباعة والتوزيع.
4. وحدته : لا تناقض فيه نهائياً، وإن وجدت بعض الأمور التي يعتقد الإنسان في الوهلة الأولى أنها متناقضة، ولكن بعد الدراسة والبحث يجد أنها أموراً منسجمة وتكمل بعضها البعض.
5. رسالته : رسالة سامية وعظيمة ومقدسة، فهي رسالة المحبة، ورسالة السلام بين الله والناس، والسلام بين الإنسان وأخيه الإنسان. وهي أيضاً رسالة الغفران والتوبة، ورسالة الفضيلة والحياة الأبدية.
6. إعلاناته : عن طبيعة الله الواحد والمثلث الأقانيم، عن وجود السماء وجهنم والملائكة والأرواح الشريرة وأصل الكون ومصيره وعن والطبيعة البشرية.
7. نبواته : عن ما حدث ويحدث الآن وسيحدث في المستقبل، وخصوصاً النبوات عن المسيح والخلاص الذي أعده لنا بموت الصليب والقيامة.
8. وعوده : بالخلاص والحياة الأفضل وحماية الرب وبركته للمؤمن، والوعد بالغفران للتائبين والحياة الأبدية. 
9. تاريخه : تاريخ الوحي وتدوينه وتناقله عبر الأجيال، وإخباره عن الشعوب القديمة المختلفة التي سكنت الشرق الأوسط بشكلٍ خاص، ومسيرة التاريخ من آدم حتى المسيح، والنبوات عن أحداث تاريخية ستتم حتى اليوم الأخير.
10. تأثيره في العالم : 
تأثير الكتاب في الأدب والفن.
تأثير الكتاب في الحضارة.
تأثير الكتاب في حياة الإنسان المؤمن.
ثانياً : تهمة تحريف الكتاب المقدَّس 
أ. ظهور التهمة :
1- برزت تهمة التحريف بشكلٍ خاص بعد الهجرة النبوية إلى يثرب، أي المدينة المنورة, أي في السور المدنية بعد وفاة ورقة بن نوفل، وتطورت في القرن الثالث الهجري. وخاصة بعد الشروع في وضع المصنفات التي تفسر القرآن.
2- ظهرت تهمة التحريف في بعض الكتب الإسلامية في القرون الوسطى، مثل :
1. كتاب :"هداية الحيارى في أجوبة اليهود والنصارى " الذي ألفه الإمام الغير المؤمن شمس الدين محمد بن أبي بكر إبن قيم الجوزية المتوفى سنة 751هجري.
2. كتابات أحمد ابن إدريس بن عبد الرحمن أبو العباس، الملقب بِ شهاب الدين القرافي، وخاصة كتاب : " الأجوبة الفاخرة عن الأسئلة الفاجرة " ( توفي القرافي سنة 684هجري ).
3. كتاب :" الفصل بين الملل والأهواء والنحل " لمؤلفه أبو محمد ابن حزم المتوفى سنة 456هجري.
4. كتاب : "شفاء الغليل في بيان ما وقع في التوراة والإنجيل من التبديل " لمؤلفه الإمام الجويني.
5. كتاب : " الملل والنحل " لمؤلفه الشهر ستاني.
6. كتاب : " القول الجميل في الرد على من غَيَّر الإنجيل " لمؤلفه الإمام الغزالي المعروف بحجة الإسلام. وكتب أُخرى كثيرة ألفها البيروني والمسعودي والأشعري والطبري واليعقوبي وأحمد بن عبد الله بن سلام الذي ترجم لهارون الرشيد التوراة والإنجيل، كذلك كتب الخَزرَجي وأبو القاسم القيس وغيرهم.
3- بلغت الكتابات الإسلامية ضد الكتاب المقدس أوجها في نهاية القرن التاسع عشر، وفي القرن العشرين، حيث ظهرت عشرات، بل مئات الكتب الإسلامية، التي تقول بتحريف الكتاب المقدس، وسأذكر هنا فقط أهم أربعة مؤلفين كتبوا في الموضوع.
1. الشيخ رحمة الله الهندي في كتابه الضخم : إظهار الحق.
2. الإمام محمد أبو زهرة في كتابه : محاضرات في النصرانية.
3. الدكتور أحمد شلبي في كتابه المسيحية.
4. كتابات الشيخ أحمد ديدات الكثيرة جداً.
5. كتاب : السيف الحميدي الصقيل.
ب. أسباب توجيه تهمة التحريف إلى الكتاب المقدس.
1. عدم وجود أية إشارة أو نبوة إلى نبي الإسلام في الكتاب المقدس يعتبر السبب الرئيسي الأول في القول أن المسيحيين حرفوا وغيروا وحوروا في كتابهم. نقرأ في سورة المائدة 15:5 " يا أهل الكتاب قد جاءكم رسولنا يبيِّن لكم كثيراً مما كنتم تخفون من الكتاب ويعفوا عن كثيرٍ قد جاءكم من الله نورٌ وكتابٌ مبين " وبحسب كتب التفاسير الإسلامية، فقد أخفى أهل الكتاب بالتحريف والتبديل ما في الكتاب المقدس عن النبي محمد، ونقرأ في سورة الصف 6:61 قول القرآن :" وإذ قال عيسى ابن مريم يا بني إسرائيل إني رسول الله إليكم مصدقاً لما بين يديَّ من التوراة ومبشراً برسولٍ من بعدي اسمه أحمد..." ولعدم وجود هذا الكلام المنسوب إلى المسيح في الإنجيل، تمَّ إطلاق تهمة التحريف.
2. ما بين أيدي المسلمين لا يمثل " إنجيل عيسى " كما جاء وصفه في القرآن ( آل عمران 48:3/المائدة 46:5،110/آل عمران 4:3،48). فكلمة إنجيل في القرآن تعني كتاب عيسى ( كتاب واحد )، ولدى المسيحيين أربع كتب.
3. القول بأن الكتاب المقدس قد نُسِخَ بنزول القرآن. فالقرآن في نظر المسلمين هو خاتم النبوة، وهو يحتوي على الوحي الإلهي بأجمعه، وهو الكتاب الوحيد الذي وعد الله بحفظه، في حين لم يتعهد الله، كما يقول المسلمون، بحفظ التوراة والإنجيل من الفساد عن طريق التحريف وَلَيِّ اللسان والنسخ. 
4. حقيقة وجود الإختلافات الكثيرة بين الكتاب المقدس والقرآن أدت بالمسلمين إلى القول بتحريف الكتاب المقدس. وتشمل الإختلافات معظم القضايا العقائدية والتشريعية والأخلاقية، مثل طبيعة الله والخلق وطبيعة الإنسان والشريعة وأساس الغفران والرحمة وموضوع الصليب ومسيرة التاريخ ونهاية العالم.
5. استخام ما يسمى : "*إنجيل برنابا*"، كدليل لإطلاق تهمة التحريف على الكتاب المقدس.
ت. مدى اتساع التهمة، ومدى تأثيرها على المسلمين 
إن لسان حال كل مسلم تقريباً هو القول بأن الكتاب المقدس محرف، وهذا يجعله يمتنع عن دراسة الكتاب المقدس، وإن دَرَسَهُ فيكون قصده في الغالب إيجاد الأخطاء والعيوب المزعومة. والقول بالتحريف يعني الإستخفاف بالعقائد، واتهام أصحاب الكتاب بالكفر والشرك، وحتى الطعن في أخلاقهم.
ثالثاً :- الردود على تهمة التحريف 
أولاً : الرد من العهد القديم :
تثنية 2:4" لا تزيدوا..... ولا تنقصوا " 
مزمور 89:119 " إلى الأبد يا ربُّ كلمتك مثبتة في السَّماوات " 
151:119-152 "... وكل وصاياك حق...إنك إلى الدهر أسستها " 
160:119"...وإلى الدهر كل أحكام عدلك "
أمثال 5:30-6 " كل كلمةٍ من الله نقية، ترسٌ هو للمحتمين به، لا تزد على كلماته لئلا يوبخك فَتُكَذَّب " 
أشعياء 8:40 "... وأما كلمة إلهنا فتثبت إلى الأبد " 
إرمياء 12:1 "...لأني أنا ساهرٌ على كلمتي لأجريها.." 
ثانياً : الرد من العهد الجديد 
متى 17:5-18 "... لا يزول حرفٌ واحدٌ أو نقطةٌ واحدةٌ من الناموس "
متى 35:24" السَّماء والأرض تزولان، ولكن كلامي لا يزول " 
مرقس 31:13 " السَّماء والأرض تزولان، ولكن كلامي لا يزول " 
لوقا 17:16 " ولكن زوال السماء والأرض أيسرُ من أن تسقط نقطة واحدة من الناموس " 
لوقا 33:21 "السَّماء والأرض تزولان، ولكن كلامي لا يزول " 
يوحنا 35:10 " ولا يمكن أن ينقص المكتوب " 
بطرس الأولى 23:1-25 "... بكلمة الله الحيَّة الباقية إلى الأبد... وأما كلمة الرب فتثبت إلى الأبد "
رؤيا 18:22-19 " إن كان أحدٌ يزيد.. وإن كان أحدٌ يحذف " - تحذير واضح وشديد.
ًرابعاً : الرد من العلوم والمعارف المختلفة.
أ. مخطوطات الكتاب المقدس :
1. مخطوطات العهدين القديم والجديد معاً:- وأهمها النسخة الفاتيكانية والنسخة السينائية والنسخة الإسكندرية والنسخة الإفرايمية.
2. مخطوطات العهد القديم :- وأهمها النسخة القاهرية ونسخة الأنبياء في بطرسبورغ في روسيا والنسخة البابلية أيضاً في بطرسبورغ ونسخة حلب ونسخة المتحف البريطاني ونسخة روخلن للأنبياء، وأهم مخطوطات العهد القديم هي مخطوطات خربة قمران في فلسطين، والتي يرجع تاريخها إلى القرن الثاني قبل الميلاد.
3. مخطوطات العهد الجديد : وهي كثيرة جداً ومن أهمها مخطوطات تشستر بيتي وبردية بُدْمِر والديا طسَّرون ( أي مخطوطة اتفاق الأجزاء الأربعة من الإنجيل ) والنسخة البيزية ونسخة واشنطن ونسخة كلارومنت.
ب. الحفريات والآثار والمخطوطات القديمة : 
جميع الحفريات الأثرية في فلسطين والأردن والعراق ومصر وسوريا تؤكد صحة رواية الكتاب المقدس. مثل الحفريات في أطلال مدينة أوغاريت القديمة في سوريا وتل العمارنة وآثار بابل وأريحا القديمة والقدس ومجدّو وبيسان، وأسماء المدن الكثيرة في أعمال الرسل والتي تم اكتشاف آثار معظمها. وآثار الأماكن التي زارها الرب يسوع.
ت. ألتاريخ : مثل تاريخ وادي النهرين وقدوم إبراهيم من العراق والخروج من مصر والضياع في البرية، وتاريخ إسرائيل القديم والسبي البابلي، وأيضاً ولاية كيرينيوس على سوريا، وتاريخ الشعوب القديمة المنقرضة مثل اليبوسيين والحثيين والأموريينالذين يتحدث عنهم الكتاب المقدس.
ث. شهادات واختبارات ملايين المؤمنين :- كيف تغيرت مسيرة هؤلاء الناس بتأثير وعمل كلمة الله في حياتهم من الرسول بولس إلى يومنا هذا.
ج. العلوم الإنسانية المختلفة :- 1. يوجد في الكتاب المقدس حقائق علمية مذهلة ثبت صدقها وتطابقها مع العلم الحديث، مثل الوراثة والأجنة. وعلم التربية. وعلم الإجتماع. وعلم النفس. كذلك الوصف الرائع والدقيق لحقيقة الطبيعة البشرية.
ح. المنطق :-1. استخدام أسئلة منطقية للرد على تهمة التحريف :-
من قام بالتحريف ( أعطي أسمائهم ودليلك)
كيف تم التحريف ( رغم وجود الكتاب في كل بلاد العالم)
متى تم التحريف (في أي عصر من العصور)
لماذا تم التحريف (ولماذا لم تحذف الآيات التي تتكلم بالويل على اليهود والخطاة……..)
أين تم التحريف (أعطي أسماء البلدان)
ماذا أو ما الذي تم تحريفه (ما هي المقاطع التي حرفت وما دليلك الذي يجب أن يكون من خارج القرآن فلا يمكن أن يكون كتاب محمد الخصم والحكم بنفس الوقت)
والسؤال الأهم : هل يعقل أن يتم تحريف كلام الله؟!
فهل علم الله بالتحريف ,
لماذا لم يوقف الله التحريف, 
هل يستطيع البشر أو الشيطان تحريف كتاب الله القادر على كل شيء الذي وعد بحفظ كلمته إلى الأبد كما هو وارد في كل المخطوطات التي قبل الإسلام بمئات السنين.
2. هل قمت بالدراسة بنفسك واكتشفت التحريف بعد أن قرأت الكتاب المقدس كاملاً، أم أنك سمعت ذلك من معلم في المدرسة، أو من صديق، أو داعية، أو شيخ، أو من أهل البيت ؟،وهل أنت متأكد من صحة ما سمعت ؟ أو أنك من الجهال الذين يتبعون مبدأ ألولو.
3. هل قرأت عن التحريف في مصادر وكتب إسلامية، وهل أنت متأكد من صحة ما قرأت ؟ 
4. لنفرض أن كلامك صحيح، وأن الكتاب الذي معنا اليوم مُحَرَّف، فأين الأصل غير المحرف ؟ 
التوسع في سؤال متى تم التحريف.
أيام المسيح، أي قبل محمد : لدينا ( تقريباً 5000 مخطوطة ) تواريخها من القرن الأول حتى السابع.
أيام محمد - شهد محمد والقرآن بأن الكتاب المقدس هدى ونور للناس. والتوراة كانت موجودة بنصها العبري بين يدي اليهود ومحمد صرح بإيمانه بها وأنها طبق حكم الرجم الموجود فيها كما هو باق إلى هذا اليوم (بعكس القرآن الذي سقطت منه آية الرجم)
يقول البخاري: ‏حدثنا ‏ ‏إسماعيل بن عبد الله ‏ ‏حدثني ‏ ‏مالك ‏ ‏عن ‏ ‏نافع ‏ ‏عن ‏ ‏عبد الله بن عمر ‏ ‏رضي الله عنهما ‏ ‏أنه قال ‏ 
‏إن ‏ ‏اليهود ‏ ‏جاءوا إلى رسول الله ‏ ‏صلى الله عليه وسلم ‏ ‏فذكروا له أن رجلا منهم ‏ ‏وامرأة ‏ ‏زنيا فقال لهم رسول الله ‏ ‏صلى الله عليه وسلم ‏ ‏ما تجدون في التوراة في شأن الرجم فقالوا نفضحهم ويجلدون قال ‏ ‏عبد الله بن سلام ‏ ‏كذبتم إن فيها الرجم فأتوا بالتوراة فنشروها فوضع ‏ ‏أحدهم ‏ ‏يده على ‏ ‏آية الرجم ‏ ‏فقرأ ما قبلها وما بعدها فقال له ‏ ‏عبد الله بن سلام ‏ ‏ارفع يدك فرفع يده فإذا فيها ‏ ‏آية الرجم ‏ ‏قالوا صدق يا ‏ ‏محمد ‏ ‏فيها ‏ ‏آية الرجم ‏ ‏فأمر بهما رسول الله ‏ ‏صلى الله عليه وسلم ‏ ‏فرجما فرأيت الرجل يحني على المرأة يقيها الحجارة (بخاري 6336)
ونقرأ في سنن أبي داود 3859 
‏حدثنا ‏ ‏أحمد بن سعيد الهمداني ‏ ‏حدثنا ‏ ‏ابن وهب ‏ ‏حدثني ‏ ‏هشام بن سعد ‏ ‏أن ‏ ‏زيد بن أسلم ‏ ‏حدثه عن ‏ ‏ابن عمر ‏ ‏قال ‏ 
‏أتى ‏ ‏نفر ‏ ‏من ‏ ‏يهود ‏ ‏فدعوا رسول الله ‏ ‏صلى الله عليه وسلم ‏ ‏إلى ‏ ‏القف ‏ ‏فأتاهم في بيت ‏ ‏المدراس ‏ ‏فقالوا يا ‏ ‏أبا القاسم ‏ ‏إن رجلا منا زنى ‏ ‏بامرأة ‏ ‏فاحكم بينهم فوضعوا لرسول الله ‏ ‏صلى الله عليه وسلم ‏ ‏وسادة فجلس عليها ثم قال بالتوراة فأتي بها فنزع الوسادة من تحته فوضع التوراة عليها ثم قال آمنت بك وبمن أنزلك ثم قال ائتوني بأعلمكم فأتي ‏ ‏بفتى ‏ ‏شاب ‏‏ثم ذكر قصة الرجم ‏ ‏نحو حديث ‏ ‏مالك ‏ ‏عن ‏ ‏نافع.
ويا ليت كل مسلم يقول ينزع يقول : آمنت بك وبمن أنزلك 
فالتوراة كانت بين يدي محمد ووقرها بوضعها على الوسادة ولم يتهمه بالتحريف كما يفعل البعض الآن
بعد محمد - مستحيل، لتطابق النسخ الحالية بما جاء في المخطوطات السابقة لأيام محمد.
خامساً : الرد على تهمة التحريف من قرآن المسلمين 
احتوى قرآن المسلمين على دلائل قاطعة تبين أن الكتاب المقدس، أي التوراة والإنجيل، كانت صادقة وسليمة في أيام المسيح وأيام الرسل وحتى أيام نبي الإسلام في بداية القرن الميلادي السابع، والحقيقة أنه لا توجد في القرآن أية إشارة من قريب أو بعيد على تحريف نصوص التوراة والإنجيل في أي وقتٍ من الأوقات.
من الآيات القرآنية التي تشهد بصحة الكتاب، أي التوراة والإنجيل :
1- يتلونه حق تلاوته. البقرة 121:2" الذين آتيناهم الكتاب يتلونه حقَّ تلاوته أولئك يؤمنون به، ومن يكفر به فأولئك هم الخاسرون " 
نجد هنا عدة حقائق : 
1. تلاوة الكتاب حق تلاوته، أي كما هو بالضبط.
2. التحذير لجميع الناس من أن يكفروا به.
3. الخاسرون هم الذين لا يؤمنون بالتوراة والإنجيل.
2- الكتاب المقدس هو كلام الله. البقرة 101:2 " ولما جاءَهم رسولٌ من عند الله مصَّدقٌ لما معهم، نبذ فريقٌ من الذين أوتوا الكتاب كتاب الله وراء ظهورهم كأنهم لا يعلمون ".
نلاحظ هنا : 
1. نبي الإسلام يصادق على صحة ما مع أهل الكتاب، أي صحة التوراة والإنجيل.
2. رفض فريق من أهل الكتاب، وهم اليهود في أيام محمد، أن يؤمنوا بنبي الإسلام.
3. إن الكتاب المقدس هو كتاب الله، كما هو واضح في النص، في ايام النبي محمد.
المائدة 47:5 " وليحكم أهل بما أنزل الله فيه، ومن لم يحكم بما أنزل الله فيه فأولئك هم الفاسقون " 
نلاحظ هنا ما يلي : 
1. إن المسيحيين مدعويين إلى الحُكْمِ بأحكام الإنجيل، فلو كان الإنجيل محرفاً، فهل يطلب منهم القرآن أن يحكموا بما هو محرف.
2. قوله بما أنزل الله فيه، أي بما أنزل فيه من كلام وشرعٍ ووصايا، أي أن الإنجيل هو كلام الله.
المائدة 43:5 " وكيف يُحَكِّمونَكَ وَعِنْدَهُمُ التوراة فيها حكم الله " 
نلاحظ هنا :
1. أن التوراة كانت بأيدي اليهود في الجزيرة العربية في أيام نبي الإسلام.
2. إن سبب رفض اليهود للدعوة الإسلامية لم تأت من فراغ، بل لأن لديهم التوراة.
3. إن الكلام الذي في التوراة هو حكم الله، أي شرع ووصايا الله.
أي أن الآية 43 والآية 46 من سورة المائدة وبنص واضح وصريح، تؤكد على أن التوراة والإنجيل معاً، أي كل الكتاب المقدس، كان بأيدي المسيحيين واليهود في الجزيرة العربية في أيام محمد، وأنهما كلام الله وحكم الله وشرع الله.
3- يشهد القرآن أن التوراة والإنجيل مُنزَّلة أي " موحى بها " من الله.
آل عمران 1:3-4 " نزَّل عليك الكتاب بالحقِّ مصدقاً لما بين يديه وأنزل التوراة والإنجيل من قبلُ هدىً للناس..."
نلاحظ هنا عدة أمور مهمة : 
1. القرآن مصدقاً لما بين يدي النبي، فما الذي كان بين يدي النبي قبل القرآن، وحسب النص، كان بين يديه التوراة والإنجيل.
2. هل يصادق القرآن على صحة كتب محرفة، والجواب في العقيدة الإسلامية هو بالنفي، القرآن يصدق صحة كتب منزلة وصادقة، أي أن التوراة والإنجيل معصومة.
3. إن التوراة والإنجيل منزلة قبل القرآن، وأنها صادقة منذ لحظة نزولها إلى أيام محمد.
النساء 136:4 " يا أيها الذين آمنوا آمنوا بالله ورسوله والكتاب الذي نزِّلَ على رسوله والكتاب الذي أُنْزِلَ من قبل، ومن يكفر بالله وملائكته وكتبه ورسله واليوم الآخر فقد ضَلَّ ضلالاً بعيداً ".
نلاحظ هنا أمور عظيمة : 
1. أمر قرآني واضح وصريح بالإيمان بالكتاب المقدس.
2. إن المسلم الذي لا يؤمن بالكتاب المقدس هو إنسان ضالٌ ضلالً بعيداً.
المائدة 68:5 " قل يا أهل الكتاب لستم على شيءٍ حتى تقيموا التوراة والإنجيل، وما أُنزل إليكم من ربكم..." 
نلاحظ هنا : 
1. دعوة القرآن لأهل الكتاب، أي للمسيحيين واليهود، أن يقيموا أحكام التوراة والإنجيل.
2. أن التوراة والإنجيل صادقة وهي كلام الله، وهي دليل صدق الإنسان.
المائدة 66:5 " ولو أنهم أقاموا التوراة والإنجيل وما أُنزِلَ إليهم من ربهم لأكلوا من فوقهم ومن تحت أرجلهم" فالذي يقيم أحكام التوراة والإنجيل يباركه الله بالخيرات، فهل يقيمون أحكام كتبٍ محرفة، والجواب قطعياً بأنها ليست محرَّفة.
4ـ يصادق القرآن على التوراة والإنجيل، فهل يصدِّق كتاباً مُحرَّفاً 
يونس 37:10 " وما كان هذا القرآن أن يفتري من دون الله ولكن تصديق الذي بين يديه وتفصيل الكتاب لا ريب فيه من رب العالمين " 
يوسف 111:12 " ما كان حديثاً يفترى ولكن تصديق الذي بين يديه، وتفصيل كل شيء " 
فاطر 31:35 " والذي أوحينا إليك من الكتاب هو الحق مصدِّقاً لما بين يديه " 
المائدة 46:5 " وقفينا على آثارهم بعيسى ابن مريم مصدقاً لما بين يديه من التوراة وآتيناهُ الإنجيل فيه هدىً ونور ومصدقاً لما بين يديه من التوراة وهدىً وموعظة للمتقين " 
المائدة 48:5 " وأنزلنا إليك الكتاب بالحق مصدقاً لما بين يديه من الكتاب ومهيمناً عليه " فالقرآن مهيمن وحافظ للكتاب المقدس، وبالتالي تهمة تحريف الكتاب المقدس هي طعن بالقرآن نفسه، لأن المفروض أن القرآن يحافظ على التوراة والإنجيل.ونلاحظ هنا تعدد النصوص حول وجود التوراة والإنجيل بين أيدي نبي الإسلام.
5- القرآن يدعو محمد إلى سؤال المسيحيين واليهود 
النحل 43:16 " وما أرسلنا من قبلك إلا رجالاً نوحي إليهم فاسألوا أهل الذكر إن كنتم لا تعلمون "
أكبر الأدلة على عدم التحريف.
1. سلامته من أثر غايات وأميال الناس.
2. منطق النبوات : نبوات العهد القديم وإتمامها في العهد الجديد، ونبوات كثيرة في العهدين ستتم في مستقبل الأيام.
3. لا يستطيع العقل أن يقبل بالقول أن الله عاجز عن حفظ كتابه الذي وعد بحفظه.​


----------



## Maria Teparthenos (14 يناير 2009)

grges monir قال:


> *هل الكتاب المقدّس محرف*
> 
> 
> 
> ...




*



*​


----------



## Hallelujah (15 يناير 2009)

شكرا لكم جميعا الرب يباارك حياتكم


----------



## احمس (18 يناير 2009)

عزيزي الفاضل تتكلمون علي كتابنا المقدس و تحاولون انتم تحريف الحقيقه كمسلمين و نسيتم المثل القائل ( من بيته من زجاج لا يقذف من هو بيته من الصخر بالحجار) فلا تحاول لي كلامك و تقول اليهود حرفوا عزيزي اليهود ليسوا كأجلاف العرب الذين حرفوا قرانهم ارضاءا للخلفاء العباسيين او كما حرفه يزيد بن معاويه و غيره من سفاحي الاسلام بل اليهود كانوا مثال للدقه و كان الله يتوعد من يتعدي علي كلامه فما بالك في من يحاول تحريف كلامه حاشا فالهنا ليس كاله الاسلام اله عاجز عن حفظ كلامه كما عجز امام عثمان بن عفان الذي جعل الكلام تتبول علي القرأن و احرق باقي النسخ و منها نسخه معاذ بن جبل التي اوصي بها محمد و ترك لكم نسخه محرفه التي بين ايديكم اليوم المعروفه بنسخه حفص ( وهي واحده من زوجات محمد) فتجد كتابك ناقص منه ايه الرجم و سقطت منه سوره الخلع التي تعادل سوره البقره و سوره الوتر و عند اخوانك الشيعه سوره الولايه التي حرفها اهل السنه فانت عزيزي بيتكم من زجاج هش ام الكتاب المقدس كالصخر امام الملحدين و الشيوعيين و الكفار من امثال المسلمين عباد اله القمر اللات و سنتكلم عن قواعد تميز الكتاب المقدس عن كل كتب الارض 
1- الكتاب المقدس ترجم في القرون الاولي للميلاد لجميع اللغات المعروفه في ذلك الوقت فيصعب تحريفه او العبث فيه بعكس القرأن الذي لم يترجم و حرم ترجمته فيسهل العبث به من قبل الخلفاء مثلما فعل الحاكم بأمر الله
2- الكتاب المقدس انتشر ووصل للهند علي يد توما الحواري في اواخر القرن الاول الميلادي فكيف لمن يحاول تحريفه في روما يستطيع ان يجبر الهنود مثلا علي قبول ذلك فهذا دليل علي تحصين الكتاب المقدس جغرافيا بعكس القران الذي احرقت نسخه
3- هناك مخطوطات اثريه قبل المسيح نفسه من العهد القديم مثل نسخ البحر الميت ( السبعينيه) و نسخ من العهد الجديد ( الانجيل) من اواخر القرن الاول الميلادي مطابقه تمام لما بين ايدينا و شهد محمود عباس العقاد بصحه و عظمه الكتاب المقدس بعكس القرأن الذي ليس له اي نسخ اثريه و لو عندكم اخرجوها للشيعه لتقنعوهم بصحه قرانكم و احرق عثمان جميع نسخ القرأن و ذلك في كتاب المصاحف للسجستاني ص 58 
3- ان الله يختبر الانبياء و الاشخاص في الامور الشخصيه لكن حاشا لله ان يسمح للبشر للعبث في كلامه و تقول انه يختبرهم هذه فقط تكون صفات اله محمد الذي يضل الناس و يمكر عليهم لكن الاله الحقيقي حاشا ان يسمح للبشر ان يحرفوا كلامه حافظ السماء و الارض يحفظ كلمته فقد يكون اختلط عليك الامر بسبب قرانك المتضارب في الناسخ و المنسوخ و المحكم و المتشابه فطهر عقلك من تخاريف القران لتفهم الكتاب المقدس
4- هل كان الكتاب المقدس محرف حسب زعمكم ايام محمد فلماذا شهد له في القران و اعتبره مصدقا لقرانه و اذا حرف بعد محمد لما لم يحتفظ محمد بنسخه فعلا عجايب علي رأي المثل ( سرقوا الصندوق يا محمد و انت معاك المفتاح) اذا انصحكم ان تزيلوا الايات التي تشهد بصحه و عظمه الكتاب المقدس من القرأن لانها تتسبب دائما في احراجكم و منها ايه تقول ان محمد شك في القرأن و ما ازال الشك منه الا عندما قرا الكتاب المقدس و سئل اهل الكتاب فانت بكلامك تطعن في القران و محمد ( ان كنت في شك مما انزلنا اليك فأسئل الذين يقرأون الكتاب من قبلك) و لكن شهاده القران غير معترف بها لانه كتاب من تأليف بحيري وورقه بن نوفل فلا يصح اعتباره سند 
5 - هناك طوائف مسيحيه بينهم اختلاف فلو واحده حرفت حسب زعم المحمديين ستفضحهم الطائفه الاخري و بين اليهود و المسيحيين الكتاب ايضا فلم نسمع بهذا الاتهام من قبل مع ان هناك ايام كان هناك عداء بين اليهود و المسيحيين و مع ذلك لم يجرؤا احد ان يتهم الاخر هذا الاتهام السخيف لانه اهانه لله نفسه لكن المسلمين لا يستحوا من اهانه الله من اجل عيون محمد فلا مشكله ان يتهموا الله بالعجز من حفظ كتبه لاثبات نبؤه محمد الكاذبه 
6- تعرض المسيحيين لاضطهادات مريعه و لم يتخلوا عن ايمانهم فامثال هؤلاء الرجال حاشا ان يفرطوا في حرف واحد من الكتاب المقدس بعكس المسلمين الذين لم يحتملوا الاضطهاد لمده 11 عام فقط بل هربوا للمدينه بسبب الخزي و الخوف و للاسف علي راسهم محمد نفسه الذي كان قدوه في الخوف و الخزي فهولاء قوم سابقا اكلوا الهتهم الذين صنعوها ن التمر فلا يهون عليهم ان يقذفوا الله و يتهمومه بعجزه من حفظ كتبه فهولاء لا دين لهم الا بطونهم اما المسيحيين وقفوا كرجال امام الاضطهادات الرومانيه لمده 400 عام و امام مذابح المسلمين الارهابيين 1400 عام و لم و لن يتخلوا عن ايمانهم فهولاء موكلين بحفظ كلام الله بعكس المسلمين 
7- ليس بجديد ان نسمع هذا الكلام فسبق محمد دجالين مثله اتهموا كتاب الله بالتحريف لكنهم فشلوا كما فشل محمد الذي اعترف بعظمه الكتاب المقدس في كتاب التخاريف القراني و اعترف بعجز القران عندما جامل عباد الاصنام و افتري علي الله كما في سوره النجم 
+++ اخيرا مهما قلت لم استطع ان اصف عظمه الكتاب المقدس و مهما قلت لم استطع وصف خزي القرأن في المقابل فالفرق بينهم كالفرق بين السماء و اسفل الارض


----------



## ana_more (18 يناير 2009)

شكرا على الموضوع بجد موضوع مهم وشكرا على تعب محبتك


----------



## Maria Teparthenos (19 يناير 2009)

AmnayAmazigh قال:


> شكرا لكم جميعا الرب يباارك حياتكم


----------



## Maria Teparthenos (19 يناير 2009)

ana_more قال:


> شكرا على الموضوع بجد موضوع مهم وشكرا على تعب محبتك


----------



## prayer (26 أبريل 2009)

شكرا لكStray sheep ربنا يعوضك

ربنا يديم لنا حياة سيدنا قداسة البابا ذهبي الفم القرن الحديث ومعلم الأجيال لأزمنة  سالمة مديدة​


----------



## نعمانى (1 مايو 2009)

اذا كان كتابكم غير محرف فرجاء اخبرونى ماهذه الكتب المختلفة تحت اسم الانجيل  متى ولوقا ........؟؟؟؟؟؟
فأنا بجد لاأعلم كيف كتبت وكيف اصبح للإنجيل الذى من عند الله أن يكون له اصحاحات مختلفة ومامعنى هذه الاصحاحات


----------



## Strident (2 مايو 2009)

m.awwad قال:


> سؤال:
> *من المعروف أن الإنجيل أصلاً مكتوب باللغة اليونانية ثم ترجم بعد ذلك إلى جميع اللغات-كيف ذلك وقد كانت لغة المسيح وتلاميذه هي اللغة الآرامية؟! *



سؤال جميل...

في هذا الوقت يا عزيزي كان العالم (= العالم القديم، من أجل الدقة) كله تقريباً يتحدث اليونانية إلى جانب اللغة المحلية...
و هذا كان نتيجة لفتوح الاسكندر، و التي نشر بها ثقافة اليونان و فلسفتهم (و ليس مجرد غزو عسكري)...و بعد ذلك الحضارة الهلينية، ما جعل لغة العلم و الثقافة بلا منازع هي اليونانية...

و حتى اللاتينية لم تكن سائدة مثلها رغم سيادة الرومان على العالم...

و يمكنك ان ترى أثر اللغة اليونانية بوضوح في:
1- استخدام المصريين حروف يونانية لكتابة لغتهم، ما أنتج الخط القبطي
2- معظم الشخصيات في ذلك الوقت في الكتاب المقدس لها اسمين، الاسم العبري المحلي و الاسم اليوناني...

مثال: شاول = بولس، سمعان = بطرس، لاوي = متى (Mattheos) إلخ

باختصار كانت اللغة اليونانية هي اللغة السائدة في العالم، و يقول البعض أن انتشارها كان أكثر من انتشار الإنجليزية اليوم...

و العهد الجديد كُتب باليونانية ليقرأه و يفهمه العالم أجمع و هذا من تدبير إلهنا الرائع...
أيضاً معلومة ربما تكون جديدة عليك، أن اللغة اليونانية بها أكثر عدد من المعاني Semantics، و لذلك فهي أفضل أساس لتكون أصل، يُترجم عنه إلى كل اللغات...ليكون الأصل أدق شيء


----------



## Maria Teparthenos (3 مايو 2009)

johnnie قال:


> سؤال جميل...
> 
> في هذا الوقت يا عزيزي كان العالم (= العالم القديم، من أجل الدقة) كله تقريباً يتحدث اليونانية إلى جانب اللغة المحلية...
> و هذا كان نتيجة لفتوح الاسكندر، و التي نشر بها ثقافة اليونان و فلسفتهم (و ليس مجرد غزو عسكري)...و بعد ذلك الحضارة الهلينية، ما جعل لغة العلم و الثقافة بلا منازع هي اليونانية...
> ...


*أشكرك  أخى على الَإضافة والتفسير *
*ربنا يباركك*​


----------



## نعمانى (3 مايو 2009)

اذا كان كتابكم غير محرف فرجاء اخبرونى ماهذه الكتب المختلفة تحت اسم الانجيل متى ولوقا ........؟؟؟؟؟؟
فأنا بجد لاأعلم كيف كتبت وكيف اصبح للإنجيل الذى من عند الله أن يكون له اصحاحات مختلفة ومامعنى هذه الاصحاحات


----------



## geegoo (3 مايو 2009)

نعمانى قال:


> اذا كان كتابكم غير محرف فرجاء اخبرونى ماهذه الكتب المختلفة تحت اسم الانجيل متى ولوقا ........؟؟؟؟؟؟
> فأنا بجد لاأعلم كيف كتبت وكيف اصبح للإنجيل الذى من عند الله أن يكون له اصحاحات مختلفة ومامعنى هذه الاصحاحات



*الاخ العزيز 
كنت ارجو ان ترد علي الاسئلة المثارة بالموضوع و التي تحمل في اجاباتها حقيقة مؤكدة وهي ان الكتاب المقدس لم و لن يتغير فيه حرف واحد ...
اتعب نفسك قليلا و شارك بايجابية ثم ابدأ اسئلتك الخاصة ...
اقرأ ولا تقل انا لست بقارئ ....
* ​


----------



## Maria Teparthenos (3 مايو 2009)

نعمانى قال:


> اذا كان كتابكم غير محرف فرجاء اخبرونى ماهذه الكتب المختلفة تحت اسم الانجيل متى ولوقا ........؟؟؟؟؟؟
> فأنا بجد لاأعلم كيف كتبت وكيف اصبح للإنجيل الذى من عند الله أن يكون له اصحاحات مختلفة ومامعنى هذه الاصحاحات


 
*للعلم هذا السؤال مكرر وقد ذكر مسبقاً *

*ثانياً بخصوص سؤالك عن الإصحاحات فى الكتاب المقدس*

*تتشابه هذه الفكرة مع وجود فارق كبير بين الديانتين فى السور القرآنية الخاصة بالقرآن*

*فكما توجد لديكم سور*

*يوجد لدينا إصحاحات*

*أما بالنسبة للتحريف*

*فالكتاب المقدس ليس محرفاً على الإطلاق*

*وعن كاتبها*

*كتب كل انجيل بواسطة كاتب أرشده الله بروحه القدوس ليرسل لنا كلمته من خلال تلك الكتابات القدسة*

*ولا تعنى اختلافات الترجمات أن الكتاب المقدس محرفاً*


----------



## نعمانى (4 مايو 2009)

ياأستاذ جيجوا شاركت مرة وحذفت مشاركتى


----------



## antonius (4 مايو 2009)

استاذ نعماني ممنوع خلط المواضيع..افتح موضوع جديد بسؤالك..او ابحث في الفهرس فهو موجود هناك


----------



## Maria Teparthenos (4 مايو 2009)

*يغلق لأن الموضوع قد تم فتحه لوضع مشاركات غير متعلقة بالمحتوى*
*ولفتح موضوع جديد*
*يرجى التوجه للقسم المخصص بالموقع*​


----------

